# Comparison between 6x6 and 7x7?



## MechaTech84 (Jul 10, 2008)

Since I can only afford one of the two new cubes, I was wondering which I should get. Would a few people help me out by rating the following categories of each?
Here's what I'm thinking:

Stability: Does it pop a lot? Do you have to be careful with it? Does it feel like it is going to pop a lot, but doesn't?

Stickers: What are the stickers like? Are they good quality, or are they like the storebought rubik's cube stickers? Do they come off easily?

Solve: Which do you prefer: An even number of cubies per dimension or odd? And why? Which is easier to solve? Which is more fun to solve?

Price: Is it worth $100 (this price includes shipping for my region) for a single cube? Why? 

Overall Quality: What is the overall quality of the cube? Does it stand up to the standards that all of us have developed? Does it come close? Etc.

Please only answer if you have personally obtained a 6x6 and/or a 7x7 brand new. 
Thanks! --Mecha

P.S. There should be a sticky about this somewhere...


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jul 12, 2008)

I recommend the 7x7. with a bit of playing it will turn out good. the centre caps might fall off sometimes but that is solvable with some glue (since the screws are not adjustable anyway...)
the 6x6 just turns crappy. I am not happy with it. till now i still can finger trick on it as fast as on the 7x7. and my 7x7 times are catching up slowly with my 6x6..thats how bad the 6x6s are..


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 12, 2008)

The 6x6 is bad, but not THAT bad, i had the same dilemma you had, and to be honest, you should save money and get both along with the 5x5. You might want the other one in the future, and you will regret having to pay for shipping twice.

My 6x6 is good now, i can finger trick and the only problem with it is the occasional pop that occurs when i turn the outermost layers, they sometimes snag the "center edges".
It turns and feels amazing though.


----------



## TimMc (Jul 12, 2008)

*6x6x6*
Stability:
- Pops a lot
- You've to be very careful with aligning the cubies
- It doesn't feel like it will pop a lot, but if you try to force a turn and see about 5 pieces that are about to burst out... feeling doesn't have much to do with it here 

Price:
- It's not worth $100 as it is. If they went with one of the other prototypes, it would be.

Overall Quality:
- Despite the price, when you hold one of these things: "cheap" doesn't come to mind.
- When you turn a slice it'll click into place. Personally, I prefer puzzles that don't click.

*7x7x7*
Stability:
- It doesn't pop much.
- You can be fairly aggressive with it, but you've to get the cubies aligned fairly accurately or you will pop it.
- It doesn't feel like it will pop, but I'm always concerned that it might just because of the amount of cubies it has.

Price:
- Definitely worth $100

Overall Quality:
- IMO it surpasses the quality of Rubik's Cubes (*recent discussion of the screws has me concerned though)
- It definitely meets my expectations.

*Both*
Stickers:
- The stickers seem better than Rubik's
- On par with Cubesmith
- They don't particularly come off easy
* I prefer Black cubes over White cubes any day... both for color recognition and the fact that Black cubes hide all the "gunk" that accumulates around the stickers.

Solve:
- I prefer Odd
- Odd is funner, I don't particularly like having to remember color schemes (especially if your 4x4x4 is different)
- Odd is easier to solve (hard to say when n + 1 > n)

---

I'd recommend the V-CUBE 7 if you could only get one. If you're waiting until Christmas, I'd be more inclined to get a Black version if they've them out.

For those that can afford both, I'd recommend both. The V-CUBE 6 just needs some preparation and working in (much like the Rubik's brand cubes that we've come to love).

Tim.


----------



## MechaTech84 (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks a lot this helps a TON! I think I'm going with the 7x7, I personally didn't like the 4x4 much as opposed to the 3x3 because I always confuse the color scheme... Plus, going fast is fun, but going fast to chase the pieces is not...

As for waiting for Christmas, I actually have a birthday in early September (the 7th) so that won't be too long to wait for... When does the black one come out?

Thanks again!
--Mecha


----------

